# California Bay Area gamer seeks game



## 5th Earth (Aug 28, 2004)

Fremont, specifically. For D20, I've played D&D 3.5 and Traveller, and am very interested in Iron Kingdoms. I've also played Cyberpunk, for what that's worth. Willing to learn new systems/settings, if you're willing to teach. I'll do heavy roleplay or hack-n-slash. Have own PHB, dice.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Jul 23, 2005)

*FRCS Game in Sacto*

Our crew is running a 3.5 _FRCS_ campaign in Sac (Arden-Arcade area) and we could use one more player.

Drop us a line at <thayan_menace@yahoo.com>, if you're interested.


----------

